

Apple's Awful Non-Apple TV Ads - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/apples-awful-non-apple-tv-ads/

======
PaulHoule
There's definitely a school of marketing for which baby boomers are the most
significant market. There are an awful lot of them and some of them have an
awful lot of money. I remember how my aging relatives were all trying to outdo
each other, a few years ago, to have the largest HDTV.

If you look at the discourse about iPods, iPads and all that in mass-market
media such as Time magazine, NY Times, etc. you definitely see a boomer-
centric discourse and there's a lot of that in Apple marketing.

